# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Hanseboot 2007

## MoveToChile

Moin moin...
Die Hanseboot in Hamburg beginnt diesen Sonntag. Als Hamburger ist das natrlich ein absoluter Pflichttermin dort zu erscheinen. Um aber einen Besuch gut planen zu knnen wollte ich gerne mal um eure Erfahrungen bitten. Hie rmla nen paar Fragen:

-Wer von euch ist wann auch da?
-Welche Hndler/Stnde sind fr den Kauf eines Neos zu empfehlen?
-Gibt es bestimmte Tage die aus Erfahrung sich besonders fr einen Besuch lohnen (1. Tag = motiviertes Standpersonal, letzter Tag = gpnstigste Preise?)
-Gibt es ein Surf-Rahmenprogramm mit z.B. einer Party?

Gre Jan

P.S. Falls ihr das lest wr es klasse wenn ihr im Materialforum falls mglich zu meiner Frage bzgl 50cm Mastverlngerung Stellung bezieht. Stehe dort nmlich vor einem echten Problem und leider hat bisher keiner geantwortet. Dank

----------


## EL_BOBO

Nachdem die Messehallen bereits seit Jahren erweitert werden bin ich dieses Jahr wirklich einmal gespannt, ob die umbaukosten durch die eintrittspreise herein geholt werden. mich interessiert eigentlich auch nur die halle mit dem surf + kite - material aber ich frchte mit 11 kommt man nicht mehr rein.. ich werde unter der woche dorthin, da es dann nicht so kuschelig wird wie am wochenende. die besten schnppchen soll man am letzten wochenende  kurz vor dem abbau machen knnen. klar, je weniger material noch da ist, desto weniger abzubauen fr die veranstalter  :Wink: 

gre 
kay

----------


## Fez

Normalpreis ist 13 Euro , aber auf der Messe Homepage kannst Du Dir einen Gutschein ausdrucken dann kommst Du fr 11 Euro rein .

----------


## hamburger jung

Hallo an alle Hanseboot-Besucher!
Was war das denn fr eine Messe?
Umbau der Messehallen hin oder her, aber wo keine Aussteller sind, da gibt es auch nix zu gucken! War inder Vergangenheit schon fter da und habe mich von dem Umbau-Argument kdern lassen und habe schlappe 22 Euros fr mich und meine Freundin gelatzt und dann das!
Ein grosses Lob an die Aussteller, die da waren, da hat man mit Glck ja sogar mal ein Surfbrett sehen knnen!
Dieses Jahr war fr mich definitiv das letzte Mal, da ist jeder Surf-Flohmarkt ergiebiger!
Wie gesagt, nix gegen die Aussteller, eher gegen Hersteller, die ja locker mal einiges Neues prsentieren knnten!
Was meint Ihr?

Wnsche uns allen einen strmischen Herbst, die ersten Vorboten haben heute ja schon Hamburch durchgepustet!
Aber, wie immer ist pnktlich zum Wochenende Schluss mit Wind!

Wir bleiben zuversichtlich!

In diesem Sinne, Aloha und Ahoi!

----------


## oldfries1

http://www.hamburg-messe.de/Grafiken...lle7.html#pano

sieht doch feist aus?! oder tuscht das? im Januar ist ja die Boot. Die ist dann hnlich?

----------

